# /closed/



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

....
used to b an art gallery oh god my art was so terrible forgive me


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

....


----------



## Roxi (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Jellonoes ^-^ 

Maybe try my oc: http://sta.sh/0w46rxuy5dr

Thank you for considering and good luck with the new thread!!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

Roxi said:


> Hi Jellonoes ^-^
> 
> Maybe try my oc: http://sta.sh/0w46rxuy5dr
> 
> Thank you for considering and good luck with the new thread!!



Sure sure! I'll start now while my tablet's plugged in :] Thanks!


----------



## Roxi (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you! 

Can't wait to see! ^w^


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

if anyone else wants a freeb please post a ref and I'll work on it later. ^_^

just have shading left, Roxi!


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 4, 2015)

hello! if you did my oc, that would be great! 
here she is c: 
thank you!!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

tearypastel said:


> hello! if you did my oc, that would be great!
> here she is c:
> thank you!!



I'll start on her soon :] super cute oc's guys!


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 4, 2015)

If there is still a spot left for a freebie i would love to have one of your art piece


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> If there is still a spot left for a freebie i would love to have one of your art piece
> 
> View attachment 157684



Yup! I'll put you on the Wait list with tearypastel :]


----------



## tearypastel (Dec 4, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> I'll start on her soon :] super cute oc's guys!



thank you!! can't wait c:


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

tearypastel's Charm is done.
[feel free to post a ref]


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?u=89438  < choose either one!

Thanks ^.^


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?u=89438  < choose either one!
> 
> Thanks ^.^



Ok  you're on the wait list now!
taking a nap


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 4, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Ok  you're on the wait list now!
> taking a nap



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

*announcement*

So now the drawings will cost 15 btb. I apologize for the sudden change but anyone who signed up for a freebie before this post does not have to pay the 15 btb. Any sign-ups after this post will cost the 15 btb.
Thanks!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 4, 2015)

Reopen! Made a few changes :]


----------



## kelpy (Dec 5, 2015)

bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> Awesome, thanks!



Starting on yours now, Cocoabean!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 5, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> bump!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aw thanks (agaain xD)


----------



## kelpy (Dec 5, 2015)

finished  L Cocobean's

Thanks for letting me draw her (them, if preffered) <3


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

ahaha
totally forgot this was an art thread AND a shop :]
anyways lol I'mma finish drawing this OC I'm making and then probably get art of her or somethin heh.
I'll upload the finished product soon :'D


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

Eek thanks so much <3


----------



## kelpy (Dec 6, 2015)

bloop


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

SHAZAM-
I mean, bump.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 8, 2015)

finished making this for  Kanvrises ;D


Spoiler: clicky click



View attachment 158119



Seriously, thank you for being such a nice human being and thank you for the lovely art you made for me <3


ignore the fact her eyes look too far apart..
oh and for some reason everything lightens up when I import it to my pc, so her hair looks grey, that's also why her dress is skin colored and her beret and sweater thing is orange D;


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 9, 2015)

Just coming on to post 12 compliments about Jellonoes:

1. Talented
2. Witty
3. Creative
4. Kind
5. Supportive
6. Funny
7. Awesome
8. Perceptive
9. Willing
10. Artistic
11. Generous
12. HELPFUL!!!


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 9, 2015)

AWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHH

THANK YOUUUUU

It's so cute! Your style is very unique and adorable- and I've never seen a style like it! It's perfect 

I'm just gonna correct The Pennifer's words; 12 facts about Jellonoes! 

By the way, I was wondering, what program do you use to draw? I'd say it looks like photoshop but your lines are so smooth!

Ahh, thank you again! *////*


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 9, 2015)

kanvrises said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHH
> 
> THANK YOUUUUU
> 
> ...


You are right! They are facts!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 9, 2015)

aaaawhwhwh
you guys are so sweet <3 



Spoiler:  












I use SketchbookExpress on my samsung note tablet ^^


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

finished drawing this OC, donno what to call her!

I'm thinking Mint? something leaf related would be good!
also FREEBIE special! feel free to fill out a form :]


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> finished drawing this OC, donno what to call her!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: unnamed
> ...



I think Emmie would be a nice name, like Emerald but shortened? I dunno, she looks Emmie-like to me! And...

Character's Name: Milly's persona /o/
Username: Kanvrises
Reference Picture: [link or spoiler here]


Mm, your art is so cool I want to request a second one! if that's all right, of course


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

kanvrises said:


> I think Emmie would be a nice name, like Emerald but shortened? I dunno, she looks Emmie-like to me! And...
> 
> Character's Name: Milly's persona /o/
> Username: Kanvrises
> ...



hmmm my mayor's name is already 
Accepted! feel free to request however many times :]

EDIT: what do ya think about the name Aronia? as in the Aronia Chokeberry leaf. I like it, imo.


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> hmmm my mayor's name is already Emma, which seems pretty similar to me.
> 
> Accepted! feel free to request however many times :]
> 
> EDIT: what do ya think about the name Aronia? as in the Aronia Chokeberry leaf. I like it, imo.



Ah, true, true! Maybe it's just because I like the name so much xD

Aronia sounds nice! I think she totally looks like an Aronia. I've never heard of the Aronia Chokeberry leaf!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 10, 2015)

kanvrises said:


> Ah, true, true! Maybe it's just because I like the name so much xD
> 
> Aronia sounds nice! I think she totally looks like an Aronia. I've never heard of the Aronia Chokeberry leaf!



yeah, neither have I but I was looking up leaves and Aronia sounded so pretty! A chokeberry is a berry I think ;p


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

agh I'm so sorry, kanvrises!
I just can't seem to draw her right.. I've got drawing block, D:

Here's a few doodles I made the other day..


Spoiler: bloop



View attachment 158274 it's Kitty from acnl!
View attachment 158275 my mayor's new outfit ;D



yus, I am totally aware the last doodle is really sloppy and weird looking.

I just hope I can draw her right. for some reason I just can't get it to look right.


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 12, 2015)

really cute! the second one is really cool, its like its own style! I like the eyes  And kitty is so cute!

And I totally understand! You don't have to draw her if you don't want to; I know when I get drawing block I usually only want to draw either specific things or nothing for the time being


----------



## kelpy (Dec 12, 2015)

kanvrises said:


> And I totally understand! You don't have to draw her if you don't want to; I know when I get drawing block I usually only want to draw either specific things or nothing for the time being


I totally want to draw her, it's definitely not that, it's just I can't seem to like how the drawing's coming out every time I try ?? if that makes any sense, lol.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 12, 2015)

ooo lala


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

Quick announcement~

Username change means that my signature on my drawings WILL CHANGE!
From Jello to Pasta! Thank you!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

Would it be bad if I got another freebie >.<


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Would it be bad if I got another freebie >.<



Noo! It'd be fine. I'm not getting any business anyways, lol!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh awesome! ^.^

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?u=89438


----------



## teto (Dec 13, 2015)

You can't see her very well in this ref but could you draw my bae please? 

http://imgur.com/6beh14M


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

woo! both are accepted. 


Spoiler: kanvrises'



View attachment 158448
View attachment 158449



The first one is kinda a sketch cause I felt like it. And the second is in a different style than usual, I hope ya don't mind :]
Sorry it took so long >,< feeling meh and I just couldnt get it to come out nicely!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 13, 2015)

Spoiler:  



View attachment 158495



Rusty on the old wacom, but this turned out okay.
I might do Delishush or L cocoabean's on the wacom since my tablet is being used lol
C:


----------



## kelpy (Dec 14, 2015)

Spoiler:  



View attachment 158567



I've always admired rough sketch-like drawings. There's just something about them that's very charming..


----------



## kelpy (Dec 16, 2015)

bump
sorry L Cocoabean & Delishush- it's taking a bit. I've been super busy these last few days.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 16, 2015)

Nah, that's cool, thanks!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 17, 2015)

..


----------



## teto (Dec 17, 2015)

That's fine!

Take your time, you shouldn't be pressured to do anything when it comes to your own art.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2015)

Spoiler: Delishush



View attachment 159449



I like the messy looking style! I used a really nice tool for the shading and I love it!
I'll choose one of L Cocoabean's (Nightmares) and start on that later.


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: Delishush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! <3


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

What program do you use, Pasta?


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> What program do you use, Pasta?


FireAlpaca. It's free and available for Mac and Windows! I heard it's similar to SAI but less complicated.


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 20, 2015)

Ah, I'm sorry I didn't see the drawing you did until now!!!! Thank you so much *o* I can see you've been improving


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

Spoiler: bloop



View attachment 159590



uruhghghrugh I can't decide which OC of Nightmares' to draw. I might draw all of them lol ;-;
but here's a creepy doodle


----------



## kelpy (Dec 21, 2015)

Spoiler: boop



View attachment 159602



I DRAW SO MANY RANDOM PEOPLE?
uugh I am so indecisive I'll just draw a few of Nightmare's ocs then.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 23, 2015)

Spoiler: Nightmares' Pickup



View attachment 159878


I like this one.
hahah finally finished!!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 23, 2015)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: Nightmares' Pickup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!! Awesomee thank you!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

how about my mayor?  


Spoiler:


----------



## kelpy (Dec 23, 2015)

Sholee said:


> how about my mayor?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



SO CUTE! I'll draw her later <3


----------



## kelpy (Jan 29, 2016)

*dusts off thread*
heyy there old thread~ howya doin. Here's a few things I made on "break" I guess you could say.again pls fill out a form if you would like a freebie. Working on Sholee's soon <3


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello do you draw dogs

Hey! Noodle person! Give me a drawing!
Character's Name: none yet woop
Username: skarmoury
Reference Picture: x
 <-- and a lemon for good measure

Tysm for considering !!!


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

Pasta said:


> *dusts off thread*
> heyy there old thread~ howya doin. Here's a few things I made on "break" I guess you could say.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for calling her cool xD
I can't see the picture though ;-;


----------



## kelpy (Jan 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Thanks for calling her cool xD
> I can't see the picture though ;-;



lol it was getting glitchy earlier, thought it was just my pc. I'll see if I can't fix it up 





skarmoury said:


> Hello do you draw dogs
> 
> Hey! Noodle person! Give me a drawing!
> Character's Name: none yet woop
> ...



It's so cute, but sadly I can't draw animals like at all ;-; If you have any humans I'd be glad to draw them, though.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 29, 2016)

Yay thank you!! I really appreciate it ^~^


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey! Noodle person! Give me a drawing!
Character's Name: Gingham
Username: bug2buga
Reference Picture: 



Spoiler: gingham






[link or spoiler here]
 <-- and a lemon for good measure
i'm awesome!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 31, 2016)

Char name: Camellia 
User: Luvkypinch
Ref http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...5-PAYING-UP-TOO-600-TBT&p=6110138#post6110138
Tyty
 for good measure 
I'm awesome


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey! Noodle person! Give me a drawing!
Character's Name: Pesca 
Username: c h i i s a n a
Reference Picture: Pesca here 
 <-- and a lemon for good measure

I am awesome!


----------



## Aali (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey! Noodle person! Give me a drawing!
Character's Name: No name yet 
Username:Aali
Reference Picture: 



Spoiler




I'm sorry for the ugly ref ;-; I do have a picture of her evil twin though that could be helpful!

Here is her twin sister (the evil one)


 <-- and a lemon for good measure
I'm awesome


----------



## kelpy (Jan 31, 2016)

Great, I've selected some to draw for what you could call batch 1 XD
Thanks guys <3


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

darnit. I suck at making plans and sticking to them. Sorry. I guess I DID say that I'll do them on my own time..
Here's a few doodley things.. I guess.


Spoiler: clicklyclickclick



wow this is all my mayor.. egotistical much?


hah, I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday.
WOW OW THOSE DRAWINGS ARE HUGE.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 4, 2016)

I hope it's ok if I just kinda drop all freebs for now..
I feel horrible for not doing them and now I'm pretty sure none of you are interested. Sorry.
I'll make a freeb thread and I'll link it just in case anyone on the waitlist is still interested in a drawing from me. I'm really sorry guys. I feel terrible about it.
From now on this thread'll just be for my art gallery thing. pls dont be angry at me :C


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

hello

I come with goodies for your eyes to see


Spoiler:  



View attachment 167366 this weird painting thing with no face.
View attachment 167367 alien planet thing? it looks like a nose :|



the end


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 19, 2016)

hi, can you do a guy with messy black hair, dark brown eyes, a gray sweatshirt with sleeves rolled up, black shorts, and these socks?
(make sure they cover all of his legs http://wearpinkwednesdays.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/10186881_hi.jpg)

whenever i ask for a freebie, they never do it so maybe you can do it!
thank you!


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> hi, can you do a guy with messy black hair, dark brown eyes, a gray sweatshirt with sleeves rolled up, black shorts, and these socks?
> (make sure they cover all of his legs http://wearpinkwednesdays.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/10186881_hi.jpg)
> 
> whenever i ask for a freebie, they never do it so maybe you can do it!
> thank you!



maybe because the description is really vague?


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

giulsiruu said:


> hi, can you do a guy with messy black hair, dark brown eyes, a gray sweatshirt with sleeves rolled up, black shorts, and these socks?
> (make sure they cover all of his legs http://wearpinkwednesdays.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/10186881_hi.jpg)
> 
> whenever i ask for a freebie, they never do it so maybe you can do it!
> thank you!



sorry but I don't do freebies anymore on this thread. and if you want a higher chance of getting noticed on a freebie thread, try and doodle up a quick drawing of the character? that would be easier for artists to know what exactly you want the character to look like.
ahhh good luck <3

also guys if you're confused about freebies pleaaaaase read the first post. :/
edit!:
I feel like sharing progress, I've been looking through _this_ great "art improvements" blog and omg- I feel so great.

so here's some stuff.. all characters belong to their respective owners- I don't take credit for any of these characters. Except for the ones in the january-now spoiler- sheeee's mine!
---
---
---
ahah, anyways that's it for now- idk what will come to me in art in the future but I hope it will be good.


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 19, 2016)

Ahh you've improved so much! You've really grown a style of your own since you started.
If you don't mind me asking, what program do you use? I could give you some tips for lineart and shading if you'de like! ^_^


----------



## kelpy (Mar 19, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh you've improved so much! You've really grown a style of your own since you started.
> If you don't mind me asking, what program do you use? I could give you some tips for lineart and shading if you'de like! ^_^



ahhh!! thank you! I use SAI right now- but those two sketch thingies in the last spoiler were drawn on my android tablet.
honestly I need all the tips I can get ;] throw them at me, lol.


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 19, 2016)

Alright! I love your style and I really want to help you out! ;u;
So, I quickly put together some of the sai brushes I use for you! (also ingore some of the weird names for my brushes, I just kinda make them up on the spot )


Spoiler: Lineart Brushes






Spoiler: Lol, my main lineart brush













Spoiler: Softie (from Keitara), painty brush
















Spoiler: Colouring/Shading Brushes






Spoiler: Brush, painty shading













Spoiler: Watercolour, blurry shading













Spoiler: Blacker, flat colouring/shading














Also, for shading, make sure you follow a light source. Not having a light source can result in pillow shading, and it dosen't really make sense:


Spoiler:  










And remember to keep your colours nice and rich! Never shade with black or grey (specifically for skin), but instead move along the colour wheel as well as the colour square(? if that's what you call it...).


Spoiler:  










So just keep your colours brightand have a light source, and you should be good!


Spoiler:  











Sorry if this was long, but I hope you find it helpful! ^_^


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Alright! I love your style and I really want to help you out! ;u;
> So, I quickly put together some of the sai brushes I use for you! (also ingore some of the weird names for my brushes, I just kinda make them up on the spot )
> 
> 
> ...



longer is better! thank you so much, I'll be using these tips for a long long time <3
lol i do get carried away with shading everything sometimes d:


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

wooow I've been updating this thread a lot recently. I'm on a drawing rampage. Or whatever you would call that.

uhh so yeah, if you read the op you will now see that i-
duh doo dadaaaa
do art traadeeesss, even though my art is not good enough so be sure to take a look at that if you're interested.

can't post without a drawing sooo
here's a doodle of an oc I'm working on. gotta get that bottom half done. _*sigh* _

mmmm not too sure about that shirt yet, it probably needs more detail. i love the alien-y eyes though.
anyways I need a name for her.. can't think of one.


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 20, 2016)

Pasta said:


> wooow I've been updating this thread a lot recently. I'm on a drawing rampage. Or whatever you would call that.
> 
> uhh so yeah, if you read the op you will now see that i-
> duh doo dadaaaa
> ...



AHH you already improved so much! I love the eyes as well, they add sort of a creppy-cute vibe!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

Spoiler: face



...



ahhh idk why I drew this but it's cool looking imo!


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 23, 2016)

That face is amazing! It's really expressive... and those eyes... Those eyes have seen things.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 23, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> That face is amazing! It's really expressive... and those eyes... Those eyes have seen things.



LOL
you actually made me laugh irl

thanks candi!


----------



## Zane (Mar 25, 2016)

Pasta I love ur OC so far <333


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

Zane said:


> Pasta I love ur OC so far <333



ah ty zane! I've actually got a great little drawing idea of her in my head that I'll have to do today ^^


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

I have no idea why I just spent 30 minutes perfecting a nose.
The left side would not comply for some reason


----------



## Candi Calculus (Mar 26, 2016)

Luckily, noses aren't naturally symmetrical! The nostrils are slightly different sizes, the sides curve in towards the bridge differently and the bridge rarely sits perfectly straight.

That nose looks more like a real-life nose than if you had drawn half and mirrored the image.

I guess what I'm saying is... that's a fine nose. A real fine nose.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

a little thing I made for Bunny Bento, for the March Secret Santa.


Spoiler: chib











I saved a base- here is what it looks like:



Spoiler: chib base



View attachment 168468



I feel like testing it out on some willing ocs. So that means I'll be doing a few freebs, maybe 3 or something. oh yeah, and it won't always be in this base pose- I'll change it according to the characters I'm drawing. 
so yeh, post your refs, I guess


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 30, 2016)

Ahh its so cute! I love the crayon-like lineart! Wanna try out [Ester]?


----------



## himeki (Mar 30, 2016)

can you draw corrin from fire emblem fates




in crocs


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh its so cute! I love the crayon-like lineart! Wanna try out [Ester]?





Spoiler: Ester











here you goo
I'll probably open a temporary chib shop, these are really really fun!

I'mma get some rest now, maybe there'll be more requests when I wake up c:


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 30, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: Ester
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh shes adorable!! Tysm! <3


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 30, 2016)

I would love a cutieee!!

http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE

These look fun!!


----------



## Irelia (Mar 30, 2016)

Ohh! I'd love a freebie of her~
https://imgur.com/a/fMgyy

Thank you so much!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 30, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I would love a cutieee!!
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/a/jvQpE
> 
> These look fun!!





Spoiler: Aleshapie











I know I said I'd go to bed but..
it's fun~
mkay good night for real this time


----------



## Locket (Mar 31, 2016)

Pasta said:


> a little thing I made for Bunny Bento, for the March Secret Santa.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: chib



I was wondering who did my OC for that! Thanks Pasta, looks great!


----------



## Zane (Mar 31, 2016)

/kicks down the door

such cute chibis!! B> I love the eye style.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> I was wondering who did my OC for that! Thanks Pasta, looks great!


Thanks, glad you like it!


Zane said:


> /kicks down the door
> 
> such cute chibis!! B> I love the eye style.



u better buy me a new door >:|
Lol, thanks Zane!

also I'm done with freebs- I'm gonna go open a cheapo shop for these little puppies, see you guys there!

edit:

Here's the temp shop:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-pwyw-temp-art-shop-0-5&p=6353345#post6353345

I'll update the op too.


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 31, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: Aleshapie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's adorable! Thank you so much! I love the crayon-like appearance. She is sweet!!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2016)

BIPfinally finished this, it took me a few days because I'm lazy
speaking of lazy I really need to get to work on my shop comms (I guess that's what you call them)

anyways I love how it came out with the little details like the freckles ^^
It's got a sketchy feel and I really love that

o yeah, here's what it looked like before I finished it:


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 3, 2016)

Pasta said:


> BIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gaaaad I love this style! Keep it up!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 4, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Oh my gaaaad I love this style! Keep it up!



ty! I love it too, I wanna try and do more in this style.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 7, 2016)

Feeling really stressed out (again) so here's a doodle of Chihiro.


Spoiler: doop doop











her eyes are kinda wonky and its just generally sloppy but i really don't feel like fixing stuff now.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 7, 2016)

Spoiler: untitled











first time in a long long while I've been able to draw and just feel good while I draw.
funnily enough this was drawn in ms paint. No signature simply cause.. its _really_ not amazing, lol.


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 7, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: untitled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, paint? That looks really good for paint!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 11, 2016)

Spoiler: oop










ik I already posted this on my shop thread but I really adore how it turned out so I'll throw it in here too ^^
a commish for Elov~


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

hey look! It's a loser- erhem..
Me! Splatoonified! and it looks really girly for some reason. :/

anyways I really like how it turned out. the shading is very wonky in some places but I kinda rushed it ^^"


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 15, 2016)

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: splatoonified
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooo I really like this one! You should sell these


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ooooo I really like this one! You should sell these


thank you!
yeah, I was thinking about it. I might finish up my temp chibs and see if people are interested by doing freebs of splatoonified ocs~


----------



## derezzed (Apr 15, 2016)

Pasta said:


> BIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahaha, is that Wednesday Addams? I immediately thought of her after I opened up the spoiler. She's such an icon...
You probably weren't going for that though, haha. But I like the style of your drawing; I feel like it's charming in a unique way :-]
I like the latest Splatoon piece you did, too ;-]


----------



## kelpy (Apr 16, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Ahaha, is that Wednesday Addams? I immediately thought of her after I opened up the spoiler. She's such an icon...
> You probably weren't going for that though, haha. But I like the style of your drawing; I feel like it's charming in a unique way :-]
> I like the latest Splatoon piece you did, too ;-]



Lol actually that's what I thought when I finished it! thank you, the kind words are nice to wake up to.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 22, 2016)

idk why but steven universe is just super cute d:
I need to get it all out of my system today so I don't spam this type of thing 24/7 heheh
connie is probably my favourite.

the 2nd one doesn't have the paper effect. I think I really like how they came out ^^

ALSO I'm really sorry to anyone who requested a commission on my old chib thread; I've been really lazy about that lately and pls don't worry I promise I'll get them finished~


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 22, 2016)

Your splatoon dude is super cute! I just love him!! He is not girly-looking!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 22, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Your splatoon dude is super cute! I just love him!! He is not girly-looking!



ah thank you aleshapie! :]


----------



## kyoko xo (Apr 22, 2016)

your art is adorable
i wish i could draw like all of these amazing artists on tbt aaaaaaa

anyway i love your arts they're nice


----------



## kelpy (Apr 22, 2016)

kyoko xo said:


> your art is adorable
> i wish i could draw like all of these amazing artists on tbt aaaaaaa
> 
> anyway i love your arts they're nice



thank you very much!
trust me if you practice you'll get great at art. It just takes time!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

Spoiler: just a pearl










"ur just a pearl lel" -peridot

hah more SU stuff ^^
this time its the gem mom :')
also I'm very tired


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 27, 2016)

I have been seeing your art on peoples sigs and they are sooooo cute! Like they are adorable! I wanna just squeeze them all. But when I go on your chibi shop its closed :'(
So I was just wondering if you're still taking commissions for chibi mayors?!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> I have been seeing your art on peoples sigs and they are sooooo cute! Like they are adorable! I wanna just squeeze them all. But when I go on your chibi shop its closed :'(
> So I was just wondering if you're still taking commissions for chibi mayors?!



oooooooh thank you!!
I need to finish up the ones from that chibi shop still, so right now I'm not really taking any commissions. I appreciate your interest though!
let me fix the original post now ^^"


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 28, 2016)

Awww that's a shame, will you be taking any after they're all done? (I don't mean like straight away)


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> Awww that's a shame, will you be taking any after they're all done? (I don't mean like straight away)



uhhh maybe. I might touch up the base a bit and do more, but I'll have to see how I feel c:


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 28, 2016)

Aye, I love your art!
I got a chibi from you and it's super great c;


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Aye, I love your art!
> I got a chibi from you and it's super great c;



thank you!!

I think I've posted this sort of thing before on another thread but I just love comparing my past art to my current art :')

that first one is
_uruurghruh_
nightmare fuel
I'm pretty proud of myself for not giving up !


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2016)

You're so much better than the last time I looked...._check_: added you to the list of people I'm jealous of xD


----------



## kelpy (Apr 28, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> You're so much better than the last time I looked...._check_: added you to the list of people I'm jealous of xD



ah thank you. and don't be jealous of me, there's much better people to be jealous of :^)


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2016)

omg your art of Connie is adorable


----------

